
Ask HN: How can I ask for increment? I am feeling underpaid - rishiloyola
Currently I am making 12$&#x2F;hour. I graduated one year ago. I have really good experience. I did nine internships during my bachelor studies. Worked with CERN, AWS, Hackerrank like companies. I also have part time work experience for more than a year. I don&#x27;t know about my value in market. What should I do?
======
kognate
You can always ask for more, the worst thing that can happen is that they say
"No". I would suggest you put together a list of successful projects and tasks
you have worked on and present that to your manager with an ask for a raise.
Make your case that you have demonstrated value and think your compensation
should better reflect your value.

I don't know where you are in the world, but where I am (in Pittsburgh, PA,
USA) a jr dev with 1 year of experience and a good track record could ask for
$20-25/hr without issue. You also don't mention what work you have been doing,
that can change the money equation a lot.

Negotiation is a difficult skill to learn, but it can be very rewarding. Good
Luck.

------
Nextgrid
Which location is this?

> I don't know about my value in market

Search for similar jobs or talk to recruiters. They'll tell you roughly what
you should be earning.

